# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  đoán ra nổi ko?

## phamtienquan92

một người đàn ông chạy xe máy với tốc độ 75km/h từ đông sang tây.hướng gió lúc đó thổi với tốc độ 30km/h với hướng ko đổi là từ nam sang bắc.đố các bác tóc cùa người đàn ông bay theo hướng nào?(giả sử vận tốc các thành phần ko đổi)các bác đoán thử xem

----------


## newmeta1

theo mình chả theo hướng nào cả .ke ke

----------


## anhhailua

hix,các bác cứ đoán liều kiểu náy sao em nể được,cũng có thể đoán đại,nhưng phải giải thích cái

----------


## NgocAnhs

sặc... đố như vầy thì là sao đóan nổi cha nội...

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

> hix,các bác cứ đoán liều kiểu náy sao em nể được,cũng có thể đoán đại,nhưng phải giải thích cái


Thì không theo hướng nào là do người đó đội mũ nè .ke ke

----------


## duonglongtrong

Câu đố này gà quá, điều kiện mập mờ, nếu người đó không đội mũ thì sao nhỉ, hoặc người đó cạo trọc đầu?...

----------


## tctexpress

trọc đầu xiềng còn ko có nồi cơm điện hoặc là đội nón

----------

